# Another Faux



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I tell ya, I think Rob has found a new calling!:jester:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Rob did that ?  :blink:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

What?! You don't like? guess I will paint it all Kilim Beige......


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

No please, no more Kilim Beige


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice Rob. I especially like the outline of Chris.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, where's the beer?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Of course you know I kid, 
Looks good!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yep. that is faux't alright :laughing:


----------

